# Keine externe Verbindung möglich zu meinen VPN Server!!



## Ray1983 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da folgendes Problem:

Und zwar habe ich einen VPN-Server (also des Windows VPN) eingerichtet und lokal kann ich mich auf den Server connecten.

Nur wenn ich mich über meine Provider-IP einwählen will, geht das nicht.
Auch im Router (hab die EasyBox  A 601) hab ich den Port 1723 schon freigegeben.

Dennoch bekomme ich keine Verbindung zu stande.

Auch in der Firewall habe ich den Port freigegeben.
Wie gesagt, im lokalen Netzwerk geht die Verbindung, nur halt über die Provider IP nicht.

Wo könnte noch der Fehler sein

Ich danke schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TheNBP (29. Januar 2009)

Ray1983 hat gesagt.:


> Nur wenn ich mich über meine Provider-IP einwählen will, geht das nicht.
> Auch im Router (hab die EasyBox  A 601) hab ich den Port 1723 schon freigegeben.
> 
> .



Ist Port 1723 auch für das GRE Protokoll freigegeben?
Die Freigabe des Ports 1723 für TCP alleine reicht noch nicht aus.


----------



## Ray1983 (30. Januar 2009)

GRE ist bei mir im Router nicht freischaltbar.
Allerdings hab ich ne Verbindung aufbauen können. Also es funktioniert.
Nun ist das Problem, das nur EINER zu meinen Netzwerk connecten kann, obwohl ich als Server fungiere.

Gibts da noch Optionen, dies zu ändern


----------



## TheNBP (31. Januar 2009)

Also ein Windows XP System selbst ist der VPN Server?
Dann ist es auf maximal eine Verbindung beschränkt. Für mehr brauchst Du ein Server Betriebssystem.

siehe:
http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/vpnxp/vpnxp.php
(ganz unten)


----------



## Ray1983 (1. Februar 2009)

Geht da auch eine Art Reihenschaltung

Also

Wenn sich PC1 bei mir einwählt, ich mich auf PC2 einwähle und PC2 sich bei PC1 einwählt


Ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt etwas verständlich rübergebracht.


----------



## TheNBP (1. Februar 2009)

Theoretisch schon. Es müsste aber Routing zwischen den VPNs eingerichtet werden was nicht ganz trivial ist. Die Performance einer solchen Konstruktion ist auch schlecht.

Ich empfehle dir OpenVPN:
http://openvpn.net/

Oder wenn es nicht so schwer zu konfigurieren sein soll :Hamachi
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi


----------

